# Utility company's digging and replacing sod



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

So the utility company is installing fiber in our neighborhood. This results in our yards being completely jacked up where they have to dig holes in the yard.

They come back and replace the grass with sod. But since our builder used Tifway 419, what happens if they use a different type of bermuda (e.g. they just get the cheapest sod they can) and replace it with common bermuda. Should I just take the sod up and let my grass fill it in naturally?

I just don't want to deal with a mixture of different types of bermuda if I can help it.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

How big are the holes going to be? Is it possible to use something like the propluger to transplant from different areas of the lawn?


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would take it up if your not sure what it is. Fertilizer, water, and sun shine will take over from there. You can add plugs or sprigs to help it along. Keep the weed population down to help. It will fill in surprisingly fast. I can tell you that sprigs will work nearly as fast as plugs and no plugger to buy. I had the same experience several years ago with the city digging up a sewer line and sprigs worked just fine.Now, it's a distant memory. I have two large areas (eight to ten feet in diameter) in the front right now where I had two large oak trees removed. I am waiting until spring after it has settled some to sprig it back.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ours was all done in one day so they just put it back. Not in your case?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> I would take it up if your not sure what it is. Fertilizer, water, and sun shine will take over from there. You can add plugs or sprigs to help it along. Keep the weed population down to help. It will fill in surprisingly fast. I can tell you that sprigs will work nearly as fast as plugs and no plugger to buy. I had the same experience several years ago with the city digging up a sewer line and sprigs worked just fine.Now, it's a distant memory. I have two large areas (eight to ten feet in diameter) in the front right now where I had two large oak trees removed. I am waiting until spring after it has settled some to sprig it back.


Crisis averted. They only dug up about 2x2ft and then a 1x4. I got the old grass from my yard where they dug it up and filled it in with that so i'm not having multiple species come up.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

They came through my yard a couple of years ago and they hit my sprinkler system. Instead of letting me know, the contractors decided to pull that section out. I contacted google and they were going to send out a landscape company but it was taking forever so I told google that I was going to hire a company and they would reimburse me. The landscape company informed me that the section really didn't need to be there and they could just cap it off at the end but I told them what happened and said I wasn't paying for it so I wanted it back the way it was before. A couple weeks later the contracted company came by with a check


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Hell I as mowing yesterday and somehow a 9 inch piece of wire was in my yard where all the wires were dug up two years ago for fiber.

Looked terminated so I pulled and pulled and it started tearing up my yard, so I grabbed some loppers and cut the wire from the ground. Can't figure out wtf it came from and popped up out of the ground randomly?


----------

